# Newbie



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm Sam

I am 6"7 and about 15 stone

I have been training for about 8 months and have seen big improvements

I have had trouble shifting my gut and have up'd my cardio to combat this, but where can I post my diet and training program for advice?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum fella. :becky:

Post your Diet in here and people will fine tune it for you.

General Diet & Nutrition Questions - Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheers mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, that you in the pic?


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Sam. Welcome to MC. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheers, whereabouts in Beds/Herts u from?


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Not far from Stevenage. How about you mate?


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Letchworth, i work in Stevenage


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud

:welcome:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

welcome aboard and i have found heavy squats and leg press really combat your stomach big time(i'm not in a cutting modde as trying to add weight but notice a big difference after leg days and we all know why)

best of luck in your training and goals


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! :clap2:


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks

Cheers dnlbwls for the pointers


----------

